# google translate hors connexion



## Danniello (20 Février 2016)

Je viens de lire quelque part que l'option hors connexion de l'apps Google translate ne fonctionne pas sur l'iphone.   Cette publication date de près d'un an et je me pose la question sans trouver de réponse fiable de savoir si la version actuelle de Google translate est entièremet compatible avec l'iphone 6.


----------



## Danniello (22 Février 2016)

Je vais peut-être poser ma question plus clairement :-(
Est-ce que avec l'iphone 6s plus et avec la version actuelle de google translate, on peut utiliser cette application hors connexion comme on peut le faire sur un samsung galaxy. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2016)

Il me semble que c'est assez clair... https://support.google.com/translate/answer/6142473?hl=fr ...pour un iPhone.

Ensuite en application pour iPhone, il y a ceci... https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/google-traduction/id414706506?mt=8

Et pour répondre à ta question, c'est non sans connexion internet.


----------



## Danniello (23 Février 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse. Effectivement le lien support google que tu donne indique clairement que seul android permet le hors connexion.


----------

